# Classic Hobbies Offroad Carpet For Mini's



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Friday Night Is Offroad Carpet For 18b,18t And Other Similar 1/18 Th.nice Carpet Jumps Climb Wall And Just A Fun Night.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet but I sold all of My trucks when there was no racing in this area for a couple of years. May have to hunt a new one down.
How many have they been getting?


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

BudBartos said:


> Sweet but I sold all of My trucks when there was no racing in this area for a couple of years. May have to hunt a new one down.
> How many have they been getting?


BRING YOUR BRP CARS AND THE GAING THIS SATURDAY.ABOUT 10 WITH 2-3 MORE EACH WEEK FOR OFFROAD AND OVAL, NEXT SUNDAY STARTS ROADCOASE


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We have our awards race this Sat. Then a break so maybe We can get out there !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I still have my RC18T....it may be fun to see it jump again!


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Last nights offroad road course was a blast definately worth checking out!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

My speedo is back. Maybe I can get out there again.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

You missed a great setup last night hangtime...


----------

